# Show off your desktop!



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay, I don't know if this lil old thread will last -- and it's probably been done, before, but OS X is the best looking OS on the planet, right? So, why not show it off? Keep this thread alive! Take a snapshot of your desktop all purdied up and post it here for all to see. Bonus points for any info on your tweaked elements.

Here's one I _just_ finished up:










I'm using "Shapeshifter" to load in the appearance theme, which is called "Aqua Pro". I used CandyBar to alter my System and default folders, which are sporting an icon theme called Snow Graphite. Custom app icons are from a set whose name I can't recall (there are TONS of icons at http://www.xicons.com -- including these). I also used the app CanCombineIcons to combine Snow's default folder icon with other icons to make custom folders (on the right of my Dock). And my Desktop pic is intuitively named "ckpbapple1280x1024.jpg". I can't recall where I got it from.

Anybody else got one?

[ April 01, 2004, 06:20 PM: Message edited by: Macaholic ]


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

This subject came up about 6 months ago (around the time of the blackout) but I never got around to posting my desktop.

So here it is.

 

I tried Shapeshifter for a little bit... as nice as it is to change the theme, but I much prefer keeping my system as clean as possible for work. FruitMenu had crashed on me a couple of times so I didn't give it much of a chance to do it's thing. You could say I'm somewhat of a software hypochondriac.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Macaholic we don't all have widescreen monitors









Haha! I love that wallpaper MannyP, where did you get it?

For a refresher, here's the old thread:
http://www.ehmac.ca/cgi_bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=003620


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

That's just showing off...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> Macaholic we don't all have widescreen monitors


Er, sorry gang  

But... pretty smooth look, eh?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Jonm0n:

The desktop and HD icons are done by a fella named David Lanham whom I find has a unique illustrative talent. He has a set of icons called _Invading Your Space_ which won 1st prize in the Iconfactory Pixelpalooza contest in 2003—which is how I came across his desktop wallpaper.

He has other icons and paper as well. Check it out.









Eventually, I plan on making a collection of Pixar icons to go with my HD naming convention (Luxo, Luxo Jr.). The only set I've found is on http://www.xicons.com and isn't that great.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

[ February 15, 2004, 03:59 PM: Message edited by: Jordan ]


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Hehehe


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Jonmon - that screenshot is from OS X running on an unsupported Mac, correct? Just curious.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

What? Panther runs on any iBook, Lars


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> What? Panther runs on any iBook, Lars


Oh, I know, but I wasn't sure if that was his iBook or not. I didn't know iBooks running OS X couldn't display what type of RAM it was. I would of expected "640 MB SDRAM" - not just "640 MB."


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> I didn't know iBooks running OS X couldn't display what type of RAM it was. I would of expected "640 MB SDRAM" - not just "640 MB."


Riiiight! That is an interesting distinction! My Sawtooth under Panther mentions RAM type -- before AND after my dual 1.3GHz upgrade


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Yup, it's my iBook. Dual USB, so it is supported. I never realized it didn't show RAM type. I wonder if the G4 iBooks show DDR RAM.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*I didn't know iBooks running OS X couldn't display what type of RAM it was. I would of expected "640 MB SDRAM" - not just "640 MB."*

Actually, it only displays the RAM type if it is anything other than SDR SDRAM.

An eMac shows the amount with no type, as does the iBook or an older iMac.

A newer iMac or PowerMac will say that the RAM is DDR.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

I normally keep mine just a single color but I decided to make this for now.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

Let's see what the computers in the house show.








eMac








iBook

James


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

When I go into system profiler I get:

DIMM0/BUILT-IN - 128 - Unknown - unknown
DIMM1/J12 - 512 -SDRAM - pc133u-333

Could it be the built-in "unknown" that prevents the system from reporting full SDRAM?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

That's a good possibility, jonm0n. Do you have any exotic PeeCee RAM in there??


----------



## neema (Mar 6, 2003)

jonm0n - my iBook does the same. The onboard 128mb is shown as unknown.

oh well!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Because on-board RAM is soldered to the logic board, it won't say its speed or what type it is. Strange that these newer Macs don't show the type though, like that eMac.

Likewise, this screenshot is taken from my 400 MHz DV iMac, and shows it properly:


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Interesting. I have an eMac at work that does not show what type of RAM, and an older iMac that does similar. I seem to recall my iBook not saying what type it is too, but I'll double check later.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Here's my Dualie specs:


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

> That's a good possibility, jonm0n. Do you have any exotic PeeCee RAM in there??


Not that I know of. I bought my book used with 640mb RAM.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

An update to my Desktop, now including several Kofabulator widget:










Konfabulator is a great creation! The widgets I'm using are (clockwise from the top-centre):

A quote-a-day (today's is a great quotation for Mac users, BTW).

A weather widget.

That volkswagon bus keeps tabs on the size of a folder. I'm using it to keep an eye on my Downloads folder. When it hits 700MB, I'll burn it.

The green numbers on the right is free memory.

The clear bar in the bottom-left is processor load (also shows the biggest processor hog, too).

Multisearch widget (Google, Yahoo, IMDB, Versiontracker, etc.).

That Cube is for a handy FTP uploader widget. You set one location, and it's drag 'n drop, automatically replacing identically named items.

A widget that monitors new widgets at the Konfab site.

A Mac OS X Hints widget.

A To-Do widget.

Quick searches for Dictionary.com and Thesaurs.com.

A word counter widget.

A multi-cliipboard.

It's definitely cluttered, and I'll trim it down as I see what I use most,

[ April 01, 2004, 01:58 PM: Message edited by: Macaholic ]


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

My iBook does indeed tell me what type of RAM I have. Interesting.

Anyway, here is what my desktop looks like at the moment.

<div align="center">

</div>

Am I the only one who doesn't like Konfabulator?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

What's not to like?  

You do have to watch out on processor hit -- and now, they all "Expose" on ya. It would be nice if there was an option (if possible) to have Konfabuloator ignore Expose.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I like Konfabulator... But I also like your Frank Millar, Dark Knight Returns Desktop....


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*[Konfabulator] What's not to like?*

The widgets, while cool looking for the most part, take up way too much space. I get the feeling it is more useful when you have a larger display. As it is, any more than about 3 running on my 1024x768 display and it just interupts my workflow.

*But I also like your Frank Millar, Dark Knight Returns Desktop*

It's actually a fan drawing, but I can't for the life of me remember who drew it. All i remember for sure is that it was drawn by someone who also draws a semi-popular web comic.

Download it from my iDisk here (1024x768).


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Macaholic - What? No rough-around-its-edges ehMac widget? I worked so hard on it too. *broad wink* Nice looking desktop, wish I had more desk space to use Konfabulator a little better.

My 12" PB (Rev. B) doesn't tell me what kind of RAM I have in my machine. Go figure.

PB - You aren't. Some people just can't stand it. I used to use it all the time, but forget to turn it as of late. I only ever have a Calendar, the ehMac widget and the Weather widget. And with the latest version of Konfab, things I set to the desktop stay there when you activate Expose desktop. Great for seeing a simple calendar.










Also the Konfab makers are coming out with "mini" versions of all their widgets, making them smaller and more compact. Way better for those of us with 1024x768 screens.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here is my desktop:








Cheers


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 19, 2004)

Just to be a **** disturber today and I don't have my Mac with me today.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

What is that...!? Never seen a desktop like that before.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 19, 2004)

> What is that...!? Never seen a desktop like that before.


it's WinXP running on my laptop, and that is a Portuguese Carrack unit from CivIII-Conquests.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

Here's mine:










I don't change my background picture. it's been the same for about 20 months, which was when I got my iBook. On the PC I used to have my background was the stock Windows 98 green colour for the 4 years that I had that machine. I guess if I get a new machine in a few years, then I might change my background, I suppose.

My wife, however, changes her background every hour or so. She has some program that creates new backgrounds using some sort of mathematical algorithm.

James


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Posterboy, I'm with ya on the size thing. Wish they were user scalable. But they're handy -- and I got a 21" CRT  

Chaeolon, I went through ALL the widgets at the Konfabulator site and didn't see it. If you give me a URL to get it, I'll use it









James_Squared, how are you just showing the app icon instead of the full name?


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

> James_Squared, how are you just showing the app icon instead of the full name?


Hello,

It's an option in FruitMenu; "application menu is an icon." It works for all the applications that I use.

James


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

RIIIIIIGHT. Fruit Menu. Been so long since I tried it out. I'm happy with the Dock, myself. I know Fruit menu does more than that (doesn't it do a "Finder Pop" type of thing, too?) Thanks for reminding me on that one


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

> </font><blockquote>quote:</font><hr />
> What? Panther runs on any iBook, Lars


Oh, I know, but I wasn't sure if that was his iBook or not. I didn't know iBooks running OS X couldn't display what type of RAM it was. I would of expected "640 MB SDRAM" - not just "640 MB." 
</font>[/QUOTE]I just noticed that with 10.3.3 it now shows as 640MB SDRAM


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Chealion, don't you think your hard drive icon (Halo character) is a tad large?  Interesting enough, though.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Nothing but the best for the Master Chief  

I like my icons at 128x128, helps me keep organized so everything doesn't just clutter on the desktop. My desktop is only for files I'm presently working on, and after that they get put in their organized folders. It works well too.

But I love my desktop. Too bad not many down here appreciate it.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Thought I'd chip in.


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

Here's my last shot:










I used to use Kornfab but found that it bogged me down. I'll be happy when MSN works properly (or better, is integrated into iChat).


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Jonmon - Same here. Mine is now DDR SDRAM.

And in spirit of the thread, my desktop:

With Konfabulator running (not often, usually only when connected to internet and remember to turn it on):

  
(Click to see larger)

And normal desktop:
 
(Click to see larger)


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Besides folk living in and around the GTA, can anyone name what building is on my desktop?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

My desktop is entirely black on both screens to reduce video overhead


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Does it make a difference? Sorry if i am being naive here. That pic on my desktop is a 2MB file. Am i slowing down my system?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Yes, even if only a little bit. What is the size of the image (ie, 1600x1200, etc)?

If you reduce it to 1024x768 (the resolution of your display) the file will get smaller and the slowdown (already minimal) will be reduced significantly.

Depending what program you use to change the size of the image, you can also change the level of compression the jpeg image uses, further reducing the file size.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Oh, and here is a quick snap of my desktop.

<div align="center">









Bigger Version
</div>


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

The file is the highest rez that the A80 supports. 2274x???? or thereabouts. 

Thanks for the tip, i will try reducing it, and see if i notice a difference in speed.


----------



## Kardnal (Feb 5, 2003)

My desktop is a wee bit more cluttered then most of yours... My desktop changes every hour or so. You guys just missed Angelina Jolie...


----------



## MacMunchie (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi

here is my desktop, one of the many illustrations I do











Thanks

Mike MacMunchie


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's my current one:










I'm using a nice, de-metalized appearance theme. the Finder is definitely more responsive without it having to handle metal windows resizing.

I have a few sweet Konfabulator widgets going...

I also used Candybar to change all my system icons, and snazzied up my application icons, too


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Hey MacMunchie, do you have your wallpaper available for download?


----------



## MacMunchie (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Jonm0n

I am redesigning my web site to actually have a download section for about 10 desktop pics I have done for wallpaper of my illustrations.

But I can send you the above pic in the emial if you like, please let me know.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Macaholic - what are you using to deMetalize??


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

I love your desktops  

Mine are so boring. Medium Gray, just like the walls for photo editing.
It's fun to live vicariously.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

jtmac, you don't need to suffer - just run photoshop in full screen mode. 

you can have whatever desktop picture you want.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Here's my current desktop (It changes every 15 minutes...)










Click Here for Full Size.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi MacDoc.

This whole Panther metal thing is a messy can of worms.

Unsanity HAD a hack that allowed you to de-metalize the Cocoa apps in Jag. It doesn't work in Panther, and Unsanity has even pulled it off their site.

There is another hack that can apparently do it, but I didn't know of it until just searching now, and there are uneven user reports about it. So, I'm probably staying away from that one.

What I have been using is Unsanity's Shapeshifter; a nifty hack that actually keeps its claws off your system resources, kind of like how Kaleidoscope behaved. now, I have scoured the web for themes and have several (including the desktop shot I started this thread with). But for some strange reason, SOME of the themes that show it as being de-metalized do NOT in fact pull that off! And these are panther compatible themes. I have managed to dig around and find ones that DID pull it off, and have them in my collection.

The one I'm sporting right now that successfully expunges the metal is call 'unleaded, and you can get it and a gajillion other themes, boot images, login panels and a WHOLE lot more at Resexcellence.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I tried Shapeshifter but felt it put additional overhead into the finder with any theme. I might try it again. Thanks.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You are correct about the processor hit. Prior to my processor upgrade, I too had tried Shapeshifter and noticed a subtle slowdown -- but that was with a G4/450. In those days, I used Theme Changer, which seemed to be fairly stable and didn't have to translate the GUI in realtime like Shapeshifter does (and Kaleidoscope did) -- but Theme Changer (like all the others except Shapeshifter) DOES exchange system resources. As it was, I never had a problem with OS upgrades. *YMMV*.

With my processor upgrade, Shapeshifter isn't a problem for my expectations, and it seems that the theming community is embracing it pretty whole-heartedly.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

macdoc, what are you doing with your computer that requires you to scrimp and save every last scrap of cpu resource? c'mon man, live a little!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Thanks Mike MacMunchie!  










[ March 27, 2004, 06:04 PM: Message edited by: jonm0n ]


----------



## MacMunchie (Dec 17, 2003)

You are welcome and ENJOY!

I have alot more

Thanks

Mike MacMunchie


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Two 1600x1200 desktops totally full of windows, icons, slide shows, pictures - it's not CPU I'm saving it's video performance.  

Plus with all the clutter already on my desktop I don't need other visual disctraction so I win both ways.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I changed desktop pictures.
<div align="center">









bigger version
</div>

If anyone is wondering, the image is from Rejected, a Don Hertzfeldt animated short.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

... shameless plug for my new employer...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Click here to see my desktop, full sized. 1024x768 resolution @ 32-bit color (millions - iMac DV). - *365k*


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Where do people get the cool icons on their desktop? I like those silvery disk drive ones...and that big X and blue folder are cool on Lars' desktop too.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Pamela, for drive icons, check here and here. For those other icons, such as the blue folder and big red X, you can download that icon pack from this link. You can download my desktop picture from this page.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

here's mine


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Don't forget the classic icon sites: http://www.iconfactory.com , http://xicons.com , and http://www.resexcellence.com


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Manny posted great sites for pics, icons and themes


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I messed up guys  

I was able to change all of the icons I wanted, but I got a little overzealous and decided I wanted to change a couple of program icons.

I thought I did it right, but I guess I didn't because now my mail and safari icons just show that white sheet with the applications "A".  (I went to "show package contents", found the supposed application icon and then renamed my replacement icon with the same name and replaced it. It seemed to make sense to me!)

Could someone tell me how I can change application icons properly?

Also, I notice a lot of you have special folders on your desktop, like "to be burnt" or whatever, that have special icons. How did you create an individual folder with a specialized icon?

Thanks


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Pamela, to change an icon, "Get Info" on a downloaded icon, click on the icon in the Info window and hit Command+C to copy it. Do the exact same thing the folder or application you want to change the icon of, except when you click on its icon, hit Command+V to paste in the new icon you copied beforehand. As for icons in the dock, sometimes they won't appear updated, so just drag the icon off the dock (poof!) and drag it back in for the new icon to appear there.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The best way to change system icons is to use CandyBar and the best way to keep track of icons and change them for folders, apps and etc is Pixadex.

CandyBar will change all of your system icons in one fell swoop. Pixadex's "QuickDrop" makes changing any other icons very quick and easy.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi Pamela.

If you have an icon that you want to apply to another item, you have to select the icon file in the Finder and use the "Get Info" command (File menu, Control-click or use the Apple-I key combi) to open its information window. Then, click on the icon IN THE GET INFO WINDOW and use the Copy command to put it into your clipboard. Then, use Get Info on the target file, select its icon field in the Get Info window and paste the new icon in. There's no need to dive into an application's "package". As you have done this already on some apps, I don't know how to "talk you down to the runway" at this point. maybe someone else can, or reinstall the applications.

Now, using the Get Info approach applies to folders, files and applications. If you're going to do A LOT of icon alterations on such files, the "Get Info inspector" window might be a better way to go. Thats that floating Get Info window. Use the option-Apple-I keys to open it up. Any item you subsequently click on its info will be displayed in the Inspector.

As for altering SYSTEM icons, you can use Candybar. As for creating unique icon combinations, use Cancombineicons. And if you want to use appearance themes to change the look of your scrollbars and windows etc., the most popular solution is called Shapeshifter. Resexcellence.com has a great theme library.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

SWEET. Got it guys. thanks









All is fixed









Also, is there anyway to make just a few icons bigger? (I have three folders on my desktop and I'd like the icons for them to be a bit bigger.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, you can change the size of ALL icons on the Desktop (or any particular Finder window) in the "View options" from the View Menu (Apple-J).

If you want only SOME icons bigger than others, Cancombineicons can give you a little wiggle room.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You'll have to show off your new creation once you're done tinkering, Pamela


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Pamela, 

If the hard drive icons that I am using are called "G5 Drives" by Dave Brasgalla of the Iconfactory. In fact, I think that just about every custom icon I am using was created by Dave Brasgalla.

I'm using the igloo from the Xtra Homes set as my home folder, and a lot of icons from the World of Aqua: CandyBar.

The Iconfactory has lots of cool icons though, be sure to check out their showroom.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

My PowerBook's desktop. I'd post a picture of my PowerMac's desktop, but, well, they're both pretty similar.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, those G5 drives are real "hunky"  I like 'em too.

I am still a "glassy traditionalist", myself. My favorites are probably the G-Ball sets and the kinda familiar xButtons by Samuel Krueger. His pixeljerk.com website has disappeared and the domain is up for sale, but you can still get his icons at the above link (there's two sets).

Another guy who has done TONS of nice icons is is Hein Mevissen. But he has restricted access to his site due to a software developer stealing his icons for use in their application.

And here are the folder icons I use. This guy has many colour themes AND complete Candybar sets, ready to go.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Doh! I thought I had all my icons perfectly setup and then you guys go and give me links to even Better ones! I have too much work to do to be messing with this! lol!


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

my turn to bite








vince

[ April 02, 2004, 01:02 PM: Message edited by: scootsandludes ]


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Ok. Here it is. Finally. Now back to work!










here's the bigger version


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

doesn't work.

browsers generally don't handle TIFF files. resaving as JPG should fix the problem.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

hmm. works here.

I messed up the file name originally. Maybe try again...reload. I had to clear my cache to see it the second time.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

PAMELA

Are you using Butler for the iTune controls in the menu? Where did you find those icons? They're .... sweeeeet!!!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Works for me. Love those swanky icons


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm using synergy for the itunes controls.

And are you talking about the icons along the right side of my screen? The blue folder ones with the icons in the lower left were made using that "can combine icons" application mentioned before. I put icons that represent the work I'm storing in them. Then I made them bigger under the finder view options. That way I can see them and they don't get mistaked with other files.

I'm quite happy with my work


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*browsers generally don't handle TIFF files. resaving as JPG should fix the problem.*

Should work in Safari (and by extension OmniWeb 4.5 or later), and it should in Mozilla based browsers (or any other browser) via the QuickTime Plug-in.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

A current one (I have a gajillion desktop pics on a five minute random rotation)


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

_Should work in Safari (and by extension OmniWeb 4.5 or later), and it should in Mozilla based browsers (or any other browser) via the QuickTime Plug-in._

That would imply that mot people are SMRT enough to use Safari and/or Mozilla-created browsers  

I've made some changes, back to a favourite desktop I d/l a long time ago, turned on Kornfabulator and changed the folder icons.

Weeeeeee


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

AH! "Snow" icons, eh Canuck? Did you get them from my post?


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

Nope, I yakked them off xicons. I like them for their simplicity and cleanliness. 

I didn't use on snow, though, I've used some other icons elsewhere, such as Kermit for me.


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

That's a wicked kick-ass desktop... and I <3 the names of the drives... 

*starts doing some disco moves*


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL!









_"Let this groove, sink in your shoes. It's alright... a-a-alright!_

"Earth" is my boot drive. "Wind" my media drive. And of course "Fire" is my..... _Firewire drive!_

And I have just severely dated myself!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Two more, then I'll quit hogging the stage.

My most favorite one in the "Pretentious Ostentation" category:










And my favorite Windows-slamming pic:


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Where do you get the weather program displayed in the bottom right corner?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

That weather display, along with the other items at the bottom-left, are plugins for a nifty app called "Konfabulator". These plugins are called "widgets" and there are hundreds of them. other ehmacers have [posted desktop shots with konfabulator running, but you can read more about them in a previous post of mine. That particular widget comes with the default install of Konfabulator and is called "The Weather".


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)




----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, here is my desktop, such that it is...









I hope this works...  










MrVermin


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey Mr. Vermin! there's a DropFTP widget with an updated iccon and nicer messaging system available. Check out my desktop shot. It's in the bottom-left; the square with the dotted ocument icon with two arrows. The status notification is nicer than on that original "Cube" icon one.

BTW, you hang out at The Com[puter Mechanics -- or, you did. Have you "switched"??


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

_"Let this groove, sink in your shoes. It's alright... a-a-alright!

"Earth" is my boot drive. "Wind" my media drive. And of course "Fire" is my..... Firewire drive!

And I have just severely dated myself! _

The sad part is I was born in the 70s and probably *shouldn't* have known that!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

_MIND THE FLOOR! I JUST WAXED THE DARNED THING!_


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> The sad part is I was born in the 70s and probably shouldn't have known that!


Then you must have hip parents, or you're a musician.


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

> BTW, you hang out at The Com[puter Mechanics -- or, you did. Have you "switched"??


Actually, I have not been on Computer Mechanics for some time.. Something about their politics rubs me the wrong way...  

I have not exactly "Switched" as it were. I have always used Macs, since the Apple II.  

I have the B&W listed in my sig, as well I just picked up a Sawtooth. I also have about 5 PC's around here doing various tasks...









Oh, I'll check out the new FTP Widget for Konfabutator later tonight.. Thanks for the info on it..  

MrVermin

PS. I'll post my other desktop later tonight...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Cool, Mr. V









Signed,

"Abby Normal"


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

> Then you must have hip parents, or you're a musician.


Neither, really, I just like music a whole lot... and am partial to disco... and dance music... and Madonna... 

(OK, why haven't I been using the quote button... hmm... stupid me getting livejournal and this place mixed up)


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

For those of us with small screens, would if be possible to either provide a link to the image, or just have a thumbnail (say no larger then 640x480) that points to the larger image. It will also help with not breaking the formatting of the thread.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

An oldie but goodie (how about 800x600?).


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Given that most screens these days are 1024x768, 800x600 is still a little large.

640x480 plus a link to a full size version might be the best arrangement.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Too much of a hassle to make a picture a link -- when you don't know how to do it  

Fine, any future pics will be 640x480


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

800x600 does work so long as people have a resolution of 1024x768 or higher (many of the smaller laptops, like my 12" PB are at 1024x768). But the optimum is thumbnails with links. However an optimum is not a rule, and it is more of a personal opinion of courtesy to others when posting massively large pictures.

Thanks Macaholic for taking the time to make it 800x600


----------



## MacMunchie (Dec 17, 2003)

[ April 02, 2004, 06:23 AM: Message edited by: MacMunchie ]


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Hey where are all the OS 9 desktops?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> Hey where are all the OS 9 desktops?


Bwa-HAHAaaa!!

Good one!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Too much of a hassle to make a picture a link -- when you don't know how to do it *

Whoever said you needed to make the image the link?

If you do though, the code would look like this:

</font><blockquote>code:</font><hr /><pre style="font-size:x-small; font-family: monospace;"><a href="urlofBIGimagehere"><img src="urlofSMALLimagehere" alt="my fantastic desktop" /></a></pre>[/QUOTE]


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I find it interesting that so many of you have your hard drive icon enabled on the desktop.

One of the first things I do when setting up people who are new to OS X (or new to the Mac, period) is turn off "show Hard Disks on desktop").

Although under OS X one can't delete (easily) the /Library/ or /System/ items, I still come across people who are saving documents into the Hard Drive, either via the Save dialogue box or by dragging-and-dropping into the HD icon.

Hmmm... time for another thread...








M


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Actually, my drives are on for appearance purposes for these Dsktop shots. I have the drives on my Dock and usually access their contents that way -- or by using the other prominant folders I have Docked.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Same here. I only found out to disable the hard drive icon when I was reading the manual that came with Panther.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I keep it there for nostalgia. And quick access. Most of the time though I access my home folder directly from the dock.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I thought everyone left it there for aesthetics. I've got LaunchBar and keyboard shortcuts to get everywhere I need.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Very interesting collection of comments about accessing items in OS X. I wonder if a stock Windows installation (not counting Launchbar here) offers as much flexibility. That is just one area where the Dock really shines: it's dead-simple to configure your own way, as are the various preferences and view options of the Finder, itself


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

In Windows XP, "My Computer" or "My Network Places" can be on your desktop or not. Shortcuts to anywhre can be added to the Lauch Bar/Start Bar, and the Launch Bar can be positioned on any side of the screen.

So yes!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Can you use key commands to get direct to specific locations on your drive?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Not sure, I don't work with Windows enough to know all the nuances and also I don't even use that feature in OS X.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

They're a pretty darned _zippy_ way top get around!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Yeah, but if I really wanted to use a keyboard to navigate through my OS, I'd still be using DOS.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! _REALLY_. Okay.

Ten fingers are faster than one cursor, and OS X and Windows system key commands are FAR EASIER to remember than DOS -- or UNIX. Really, they're two different worlds. There's no complex syntax in "Shift-Command-C"

And although you can put shortcuts on the windows taskbar, I don't think they can pop up a la Start Menu/Docked folders. I don't think you can drag and drop onto them either, although I could be wrong on that last one.

Anyway, the choice and options are there for anybody to access their computer in many different ways. Vivé le differencé!

[ April 02, 2004, 09:00 AM: Message edited by: Macaholic ]


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

LaunchBar is a must for your systems.
http://www.obdev.at/

I know the name of the file, program, webpage, etc, but don't want to go hunting

You hit command + space and type the first few letters and return and you are launching what you want.

A must for your system http://www.obdev.at/


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Chealion,

Where can I get your ehMac Konfabulator widget?

I downloaded it once before, But I can't seem to remember where to get it again.

Thanks.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MaxPower - ehMac Control v2.0.2









I'll have to find some time and do a little clean up on it, as I'd like it so quotes appear properly instead of &quot.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks Chealion,

You're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I just thought I'd post a new desktop picture (mostly to show another one of our cats). Enjoy.

James


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

One for the fans


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Ten fingers are faster than one cursor, and OS X and Windows system key commands are FAR EASIER to remember than DOS -- or UNIX.*

You forget that I use a laptop. When I am typing my thumbs hover over the track pad, when I am mousing around I almost always have one hand on the keyboard, in other words neither is faster. Also, I was joking!

Anyway, here is my latest desktop picture.
<div align="center">









Bigger Version
</div>


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok... Two more desktop images from me ... This time smaller...  










And...











What can I say... I like Anime and Sci-Fi...









MrVermin


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

James, why do you have a Canadian icon on the far right side on the menu bar rather than an American one?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

An unusually styled Apple desk pic:


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

Lars, I find the American flag somewhat distasteful, but I like to have access to the Keyboard Viewer and Character Palette. I do, of course, use the American layout, but I use this to allow me to show the Canadian flag rather than the American flag.

James


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Ah, interesting.







I just have mine hidden - takes up too much space.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

No OS 9 desktops eh? Well I was trying to be the first. So I installed OS 9.2.2 on my iBook and took a screen shot, which I saved to my USB key. I booted back into OS 10.3.3 and couldn't open the picture file. Oh well. 

BTW, I never used OS 9 before and after playing with it for a while I still prefer OS 10, but I can see 9's charm.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Preview should be able to open an OS 9 screenshot. Then you can save it as a jpeg out of Preview.


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, this is my last desktop pict for a while ...


















Just thought that I'd show what my "About This Mac" shows as well as the background image for my Terminal Window....









MrVermin


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Preview should be able to open PICTs, if not try using GraphicConverter or similar program.


----------



## Elenitsa (Feb 18, 2004)

[ April 04, 2004, 10:24 PM: Message edited by: Elenitsa ]


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Blue... BIG!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

This one has a subtle sensual feel about it...


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Wow, alot of people use the Konfabulator Weather Widgit! (Myself included). 
But allow me to be the first to post Dual Screen desktops.

These are my favorite 3


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

MacDaddy, is there a specific site that you go to for these dual display images.... they are fantastic


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

WOW Awesome, MacDaddy!







I am green with envy, as I sure could use two monitors with Logic Audio, man  

Here's a fresh one I just downloaded:


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok... I just had to get away from the artsy backgrounds.... Time for some Aussie V8 Power...










MrVermin


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

I got bored... so I changed... 

Here's the pic, resized, badly... click it to see full size


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

> MacDaddy, is there a specific site that you go to for these dual display images.... they are fantastic


I get my Desktops from Digital Blasphemy. You have to be a member to get the Dual monitor Desktops, but all his desktops are generated in 3D

-K


----------



## Kardnal (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey cannuck, where'd you get that arial shot of Toronto from?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I'd love to know as well!

BTW, that desktop pic took FOREVER to load, and the preview imge never loaded for me.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Elenitsa, what are those glass balls beside your Konfabulator menu icon for??


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Where does everyone get their Desktop images from?

I usually go to MacDesktops


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

> Elenitsa, what are those glass balls beside your Konfabulator menu icon for??


I believe that is Synergy. A shareware app that lets you control iTunes with keystrokes, and displays album covers.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You can also get desktop pics at http://www.macmonkies.com/ and http://www.resexcellence.com/archive_desktops_01/


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

> Hey cannuck, where'd you get that arial shot of Toronto from?


I downloaded it off a government website and then manipulated it a bit in PS. Go ahead and d/l if it you want - the sizing is a bit off, so part of it gets cut off.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> I believe that is Synergy. A shareware app that lets you control iTunes with keystrokes, and displays album covers


RIGHT! I now remember having checked that out a while ago. It looks nice, but it doesn't do FF/RW within a song (only next or previous song). I need that capability, which within iTunes itself can be accessed using the Command-Option-let/right cursor arrows.

After trying a few iTunes remotes, I ended up running with X-Tunes. It pops up using a key combi, where you can then FF/RW with the mouse. I;d STILL prefer a remote key-combi to do this, but I haven't found one, yet. At least this UI comes up faster than switching over to iTunes to FF/RW.


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

Ooh.. Macaholic... THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU

xTunes is exactly what I've been looking for!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

My pleasure, dude!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Well in true Canadian spirt (not to mention Calgarian), with the playoffs, my desktop shall remain the same until they are either ousted or win the cup.

<center> <a href="http://www.flyingmonkeys.org/~chealion/ehMac/FlamesB.jpg" target="_blank">








(Click for larger version)</a> </center>


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey Canuck! We want to know where you got that arial shot of Toronto from??

Here's a trippy new desktop pic I just got:










*DON'T TAKE THE BROWN ACID!*


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

Downloaded from here... somewhere 

After d/l though, I resized, added the trimode colouring etc... Let me know if you want it, I'll stick it onto my site for d/l.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

That would be great if you could. A quick perusal of that site didn't turn up the T.O. shot.


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'll prob pull these down in a few days, but here ya go!


B&W original 

Trimode PNG


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Awesome, bud!









Tanks!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yer pic's a no-show, Heart  

Now, here's "an Apple hockeypuck" that's easy on the eyes, not hard on the wrist


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Cannuck... I can almost see my house on your desktop...

Well, I can see my office anyway...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Mine juuuuust got cut off in the lower-left corner


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

The pic is 8 years old, so there are probably a lot of things that have changed on it!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Can't let this thread vanish!

Here is something topical!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

So true, maximumbiblicus!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Iconfactory just released a Matrix system replacement icon set... I decided to cave in and get CandyBar.  



--------------------
*« manny peters »* | Graphic Designer | 800 G4 LCD iMac | 400 G3 DVD iMac | OS X 10.3.2


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I grabbed it BEFORE YA!







But I wasn't going to use it unless I ALSO ran the Matrix Shapeshifter theme. As Shapeshifter seems to be crashing my main work application, I'm not using it anymore


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Well, I've been using it since they released it... soooo...







  

I'm not a fan of the Shapeshifter theme -- it's butt oogly (IMHO of course) and doesn't really spark a whole lot of creativity compared to some of the excellent themes that are out there. Maybe one of these days I'll tackle a theme when I have the time.

I also have the RedPill screensaver running as well.









[ April 09, 2004, 09:32 PM: Message edited by: « MannyP Design » ]


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! Okay, you win









And yes, that particular matrix theme isn't that hot.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Does that SS theme come with the new Matrix icons? If not, they'll need to update it to contain the other 90-odd some icons that were released last Tuesday as well.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

It only comes with a boot paneel. Now every guy doing SS themes are also slapping together Candybar themes. Some do, though.


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, since we are talking about Space 1999 in another thread, I thought that this desktop may bridge the two...  










Thanks to Desktop Starships ....

MrVermin


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

nothin special










[ April 25, 2004, 10:01 PM: Message edited by: zigzagry ]


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Awesome site, Mr. Vermin! I grock that!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

One of my favorite "glassy" pics


----------



## mose (Jan 14, 2001)

New desktop.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

A return to the classic


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

This thread got too far down the list!









Here's mine today:


----------



## Elenitsa (Feb 18, 2004)

Ooh that's an awesome one!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Dig around for it at blueskyheart.com. There's LOTS of stuff like this at this artist's site


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

blueskyheart is AMAZING. I have been collecting those desktops for a decade now!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

COME PEOPLE! Don't drop the ball, here!  

Here's mine today:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Today's desk. I love "the overhead spotlights" created in these desktop pics  










I definitely like some of blueskyheart's stuff too, Stronblade. For me though, a lot of it looks like it should be either airbrushed on a van circa 1982, or on a motorcycle gas tank, if ya know what I mean. Some of his stuff is over the top.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

<div align="center">









Bigger Version
</div>

I changed some of my icons recently too. Dave Brasgalla is the best artist that the Icon Factory has working for them.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! Love the desktop pic. "Clone High"









[ April 22, 2004, 10:18 PM: Message edited by: Macaholic ]


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

It has always been of interest to me as to what people show on their desktops, and how they organize (or not) items on them. Here's my current one:










(not always clutter free)

G/<


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I love the retro feel of that desktop PB! Can I ask where you got it?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I LOVE CLONE HIGH!!!









My fav episode was when JFK became Ghandi's mentor to help him find a date.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, I got read the riot act by Rogers  Seems that, since I've gotten into this thread and posted all my pics on my rogers webspace, I have DOUBLED the monthly 300MB bandwidth maximum! Seems I'll have to find a new home for them in the future.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

ok. I'm officially out of the loop. What is the "clone high" you speak of? I've never heard of it??

Thanks for the link Manny


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

It's a "grown up" cartoon about younger versions of famous people in history whom have been cloned -- and they're all going to school together. Lincoln, Ghandi, Cleopatra







and JFK among others (true to form, JFK is a horndog).


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

ok. Here is mine...since I'm in architecture...

I'll have to check out this clone thing.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Don't you ever trip on your hard drives and stuff when you go down the street?  

(I don't need an answer. It's just a stupid joke that came to my sleep-deprived mind)

EDIT: Hey! how come you;re selling your Powerbook?  Getting a NEWER one, perhaps?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

pooooosibly


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)




----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

What's Clone High about?

*ahem*

<blockquote>
Way way back in the nineteen eighties,
secret government employees,
dug up famous guys and ladies,
and made a-musing genetic copies.

Now their clones are sexy teens now,
they're gonna make it if they try
loving, learning, sharing, judging,
time to laugh and shiver and cryyyyy.

Time to watch Clone hiiiiiiigh 
Energetic and engaging, Clone hiiiiiiigh 
Our angst is entertainging, Clone hiiiiiiigh 
Our lives are never boring, Who am IIIIIIIIIII? 

There's a place that you can go to 
And it's never very far 
Famous people you can live through 
If you don't know who you are 

Why there's so much to live up to 
Expectations are so high 
I'm not crying, it's my contacts 
There must be something in my 
Eyyyyyyye 

You all must watch Clone hiiiiiiigh 
Inspired and organic, Clone hiiiiiiigh 
Possibly dramatic, Clone hiiiiiiigh 
More fun than watching static, Clone hiiiiiiigh 
Where am IIIIIIIIIII? Clone hiiiiiiigh 

[quotes here]

I'll see you at clone hiiiiiiigh 
I can't escape my name, Clone hiiiiiiigh 
That's the price of fame, Clone hiiiiiiigh 
Life is just a game, Clone hiiiiiiigh 
That's why Clone hiiiiiiigh 

....U.S.A....
</blockquote>

That's the extended version of the theme song, as sung by Abandoned Pools. I really hope the series is available on DVD soon. It's one of my favourite animated shows.


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2002)

Clone High is a great show. (and I'm testing my avatar, guess it's not working)


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Keeping the thread alive!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

That wallpaper is how I got it, no editing over here.

What's the original supposed to be?


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

Editing wallpaper is not illegal. You can do what you want with it. It is if you alter something that is protected and redistribute, but you would have to show a loss. If the wallpaper was free, then it would be difficult to show harm.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Hey jonmOn, did you edit that digital blashphemy wall paper? Cause thats, well, quite illegal.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Keep the thread alive









I love Escher's work:


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Never mind. Whatever I said herre was not worth the pixels it was printed on.

G/<


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

Here's mine. Nothing fancy : http://homepage.mac.com/gariepyb/desktopbonzo.jpeg


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Aw! that one's cute! that poor poor squirrel from Ice Age, man!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay, it's been a month since any action was seen in this thread. Here is my first panoramic desktop shot from my new dual flat panels:










I'm not usually the "panoramic nature scene" kinda guy, but having two monitors really brought it out. I even changed my hard drive icons to planets  I got this scene and many more through a purchased membership at this guy's site.

Does anyone know of any other sources of dual display desktop pics?


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

Well it's about damn time, Macaholic! I was beginning to think you had given up on changing your desktop every 15 minutes! 

Nice looking desktop, btw.

I only wish I could post a pic of mine but I'm still stuck in the Windows (sorry for swearing) world for a few more months until I can buy my first Mac.

John


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LMAO. Well, the System can change pictures, automatically. If it swaps to a good one, I'll grab a snapshot of it.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

A little widescreen view of me and a mate at Lawrencetown Beach here in Dartmouth


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

dibenga
Is it legal to pee on the beach?


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

only if it's with the wind....


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

So dibenga, I guess you like "panoramic nature scenes", too


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

I guess i do


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Sorry Macaholic, it's not panoramic. But nature, in a way.

Canada Geese today in Apple's parking lot. They seem to own the place.

"Need to park? Sorry, not before the young 'uns are out of the way. When we feel like it. Hissssssss"

G/<


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL Grzegorz, that'll work!









Do you work at The Mothership?


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

Macaholic - Digitalblasphemy also has dual screen wallpapers.
By the way, how do you get the pic to span across two monitors? I've tried to get wallpaper to do that but can only have a separate pic for each monitor.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't have one pic across the two displays. it is comprised of two pictures, as you describe it.

Now, if you're actually talking about taking A SCREENSHOT of a dual monitor setup, then yes they too come out as TWO PAGES of the PDF file, which is a bummer. So, what I did was use the Command-Shift-4 key combi, which allows you to grab a shot of a particular area of your display by dragging the mouse across that area. But I started dragging at the top-left of one monitor, AAAAALL THE WAY DOWN AND ACROSS to the bottom-right of the other monitor.

That did it


















And yeah, I am familiar with Digital Blasphemy, but I forgot the name of the domain. Also, check out http://www.mandolux.com/ there are many dual monitor ones there. But the site is difficult to read. the idiot has a black background with dark grey page links. you have to look very carefully to see the page numbers of additional pictures.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey! There are a gajillion links from Digital Blasphemy to other sites with desktop pics:

http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/userg/user1.shtml


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

macaholic, where did you get that mc escher wallpaper?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm sprry but I can;t recall where I got that from, Troutmaskreplica. If you want it, however, I have posted it on my Rogers webspace. help yourself!

http://members.rogers.com/dropzone/macdolph_5_2escher1280x1024.jpeg


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

thank you sir!


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

dibenga - I used to lifeguard at L-Town beach for 4 years...very cool to see your picture. word...


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

> Macaholic optimistically enquired: Do you work at the Mothership?


I was there for "Troubleshooting OS X Panther" seminar. Even though it was a bit fluffy for my geekhood level, I did learn a few useful things.

I used to want to work for Apple. Then my friends who DO work for Apple disabused me of my Apple pie in the sky illusions. 
Working for Steve can be as enchanting as working for Bill. 
Apple abuses its employees too.

Having been burned out by a few previous employers, I decided that the only a-hole boss I will work for henceforth will be myself.  

Of course, I'm not saying that there aren't people at Apple that are working there and lovin' it. (Can I say this? Or is it trademarked by McCow?) There are many.

However I'll likely not work for any corporations again, knock wood. And never, ever, under any circumstances for CIBC. 

Back on topic:

My first "panoramic" desktop (II ci, 2 X 13" Apple RGB monitors. When they cost an arm and a leg)

11, 1994










G/<


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Holy Jesus, you have a lot of stuff on the go, there









As for Steve Jobs, yeah I don't think I'd want to work under him, either -- BUT I'm glad others do and that they do it 1 Infinite Loop


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Here's my new PowerBook 15" 1.33 GHz


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! Neat pic, K


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

Capitol K, are you listening to Pavement?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Good call, trout.

I have my iTunes playing my 4-star playlist.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm late to the party as usual, sorry. I change my desktop pic frequently but this is one of my faves. I can't remember where I obtained the picture. It's big, vivid, and um... _very punchy_ looking on my 20" Cinema Display.


----------



## iBaller (Jun 16, 2003)




----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Doug, might you have grabbed it at Scott Chitwood's 'Rampant Mac" website. I just checked it out and it's not there since he redesigned the site, but I think that I recall seeing that one there before.

By the way gang, in yet another artful execution of procrastination, I dug through my gigantic collection of desktop pics (almost 300 of them) and picked ones that I thought might work in a mirrored configuration with my dual displays. I loaded the candidates into Graphic Convertor and mirrored them. Some turned out really nice! Here's one. Its swooping silver really makes the displays appear even more expansive than they are:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Macaholic, you're right, thanks - it was from the Rampant Mac website. Here's a link that still works.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

THAT's IT!







I didn't think to check Scott's "3D" gallery, as that pic has a more "Desktop pic" feel to it.

I really like Scott's work. "Pedestals" is one of my favorite desktop pics. And Scott is a super guy, too! I engaged his services to tweak my company logo that I had created a few years ago. Knowing his strengths, he was the right man for the job. He did awesome work, bringing to life exactly what I had envisioned.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Today's:


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Still not panoramic (waiting for that new LCD screen), but as natural as all {burning lakes of molten sulphur} 
};¬)>

G/<


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Hear ye, Hear ye. Sunday June 6th 2004 is officially proclaimed Clematis Day on my desktop.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HEY!









Well, I went back to b*RUSH*ed METAL -- both on my Mac and in my music for the night!










[ June 15, 2004, 03:12 PM: Message edited by: Macaholic ]


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

do you guys realize that i could take your desktop screen shots, and set them as my desktop pics? wouldn't that be perverse? i could have many and put them in rotation...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Heh. Use my recent ones: DUAL MONITORS IN ONE!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

New desk today:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

New desktop today -- including a new folder and icon scheme instead of my silver custom folder scheme










Note that I also hacked that ugly flat green "LCD" colour for the iTunes display. I don't know WHY Apple doesn't go with a nice Aqua look for that readout. I'm also using a differentt appearance theme, one that doesn't use Panther's brushed metal.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm gonna assume that you were/are an 'Enlightenment' fan? You gotta admit even if you don't like Linux as a desktop O/S that you could make some pretty amazing desktop/window themes with 'E'.

I notice you don't appear to be running X11? Sorry man could resist.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

No, I've never used Enlightenment. But, isn't it for more than just Linux? According to their FAQ, Enlightenment runs on many 'nixes, as part of the Xfree86 Project (X11).


----------



## Havoc (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes it's will run on anything that uses XFree86 as far as I know. I don't bother with it anymore, but you could make some really bizarre looking themes with it. It was especially good for making dark and alien looking stuff. 

Now you've got me thinking if it would load up under X11....Hmmmm


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

All the hacks I did were through GUI enriched shareware. About the toughest was the iTunes hack, but even that was using Resedit. Although it looks nice, there's nothing too heroic about it


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! Marvin The Martian. Great!  

Yours simple? Yes. Mine? Not so:











[ July 09, 2004, 08:47 AM: Message edited by: Macaholic ]


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 3, 2003)

I guess it's time I displayed mine. As you can see, I like to keep things simple.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

WOW! Beautful picture of Jupiter!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Beauty, eh? You should see the full-size .tif file. You can download it here. The main site has many, _many_ other pics. I know what I'll be doing today.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the link!









Here's a heavenly screenshot. The picture is a rendered one, however. Changed my icons to planets, listening to Holt's 'The Planets" and my weather widget fits right in  










Note the tweaked background colour on my Dock


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I also hacked the status display window of iTunes to lose that god-awful "LCD" look. Now, it's nice and glassy-blue.

I am one of those immature persons who like the rich, wet, photorealistic look of Aqua. And people out there who don't like it and go Windows as a result can blame Apple for Longhorn's rich, transparent look when it comes out.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 21, 2003)

Dude...  You've got like A.D.D man.... [Attention Desktop Disorder] I thought I changed mine a lot.  Hahahaaa

The only reason I haven't posted mine is because if I do I know I'll get sucked in to posting them every 6 hours, cause that is about how often I change it....









It's a terrible affliction...There must be a 12 step program or something out there.....  I'm sure I would have another 2 hours in the day to work if I didn't spend so much time fartin' around in Photoshop doing.....??


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You wanna talk about * PROCRASTINATION??! *

I OWN that word.


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

mine. just switched.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

That is slick, Ryan


----------



## steveohan (Jun 25, 2004)

new mac user (as of friday). my first mac desktop pic!  










steve.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey there, steveohan! Welcome to the Mac world!

I can see you put some folders in your Dock. Good move. if you want immediate access to crucial folders, you can drag them there, too. Like your Application and Home Folders. if there are other folders that you created that you want Dock, generic folder icons make them all look the same (like the two you have there). you can easily apply custom icons to any item on your drive (except for System specific items). You can check out my screenshots to see how many unique folders I have and the custom icons I have given them. It makes it very easy to go to the right one.

Go to xicons.com and peruse the offerings. Download some custom folder icons. Then, single-click on an icon you want to apply to another folder and open the Get Info window (it's like Windows' Properties window). You can open the Get Info window three ways the File menu in the Finder, right-clicking or control-clicking on the item, or using the Command-I key combination (the Command key is the one on either side of the spacebar with the Apple logo on it).

When you have opened the Get Info window, click on the icon in the window so it is highlighted, use the Copy command to copy it to the clipboard, close that info window and get info on the folder you want to apply the icon to. Click on its icon in the get Info window and then use the Paste command.

If you're going to be doing a boatload of this type of tweaking, use the Command-Option-I keys to open up "The Inspector" window, which is a floating get info window whose contents will change to show the info on whatever you click. That will save a lot of time open up specific Get Info windows for each item.

And what Mac did you get??


----------



## steveohan (Jun 25, 2004)

^ wicked advice as usual.

i ended up getting a 733 w/ 512MB of ram. 2 80 gig drives and a 120 gig drive. 

everything is running really well, except i think im gonna pick up a stick of 512 cause i do notice the memory getting a bit low when i have a lot of apps open. 

i'm loving the mac though!

steve.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You can never have enough RAM, and it's fairly inexpensive.

you know what? I noticed JUST NOW that, under your boot disk, you have other items with custom (Apple Logo) icons. So, you probably already KNOW about applying icons to items! If so, I am sorry to have wasted your (an my) time


----------



## steveohan (Jun 25, 2004)

no you didnt waste my time. those icons were like that when i reinstalled panther.

but you directed me to that xicons site, and now i cant stop going through the icons!! noooo!  

im gonna be one tired guy at work tomorrow.


----------



## steveohan (Jun 25, 2004)

btw, Macaholic, do you have msn messenger?

if so, add me to your list. that is...if you'd like to be bugged once in a while with questions  

my userid is <my_ehmac_alias>@hotmail.com

steve.


----------



## old dawg (Dec 15, 2002)

I try out 10 or 15 desktops for short periods looking for a new "keeper" and then I usually settle on a design for a few months. This illustration by one of my favorite artists, Ralph Steadman feels like it could last for six months or more.


----------



## steveohan (Jun 25, 2004)

^ that should have said 

my_ehmac_alias @ hotmail.com

steve.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> no you didnt waste my time. those icons were like that when i reinstalled panther.


Well, they must have bee done by the previous owner, because the icon for your boot disk 9the butt-ugly "bare hard drive" one) IS the default disk icon for OS X.

And Dawg, that is a funny pic!


----------



## Havoc (Jan 21, 2003)

Hahahahaa.......



















[ July 13, 2004, 08:36 AM: Message edited by: Havoc ]


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2002)

Figured I'd bring this thread back with one of my linux screenshots.


----------



## iMiller (Jan 14, 2003)

Ryan1524.. where did you get that wallpaper? i want a copy


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

iMiller, i got it from Pixelgirl

http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/desktops.php?cat=featured

they/she have great desktop images, icons, etc...love that site.


----------



## iMiller (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks ryan, i'll check it out


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

It's been a while since I've posted:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

In a "deep night" kinda mood:


----------



## steveohan (Jun 25, 2004)

^ verrrry nice wallpaper!!

btw, how do you get your itunes all compact like that??

steve.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Re: iTunes, just click on the " + " button at the top and it will minimise to a bite-sized controller.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

It is nice. I usually go for the sterile shapes of things unknown and glassy. Or, with Mac stuff. Since I went dual monitors, however, I have been widening the range of pictures because the two monitors can present really awe inspiring creations very nicely. BUT, I draw the line at rainbows and dolphins!!

Check out digitalblasphemy.com and plasmadesign.co.uk These two people do have some free ones, but I subscribed to both in order to get at their dual monitor creations.

Keep an eye on this thread. I'm going away starting tonight for a few days. After that, however, I'll see if I can post some daily ones with all the choices I downloaded from these two sites. As I did here, I'll also see if any appearance themes I have match the pictures better than Panther's brushed metal does. Did you notice the black windows and "blue moon" font colour (and I'm playing Pink Floyd's "Dark Side of The Moon"  )?


----------



## gold bond 2004 (Mar 27, 2004)

macaholic where did you find that wallpaper of the boat and moon ?

i tried the sites you mentioned but didn't have any luck ..... i would like to crop it to where it's just the moon casting upon the water ..... that would make an awesome desktop image.

please let me know .....thanks!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

It's at the bottom of Page One of this guy's dual monitor pictures:

http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/mpages/2x_1.shtml

Here is this artist's free gallery:

http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/dbgallery/

But, "Eventide" is not availabe as a free picture. You'll have to subscribe to get it.


----------



## andrew_david_blair (Sep 27, 2003)

my awesome desktop


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

What a sweet belly peeking through there


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

RtC - Looks like a highly customized version of Proteus to me. (See the application Menu).


----------



## andrew_david_blair (Sep 27, 2003)

ya i do have bit torrent and limewire installed and running...sorry man...

desktop pic - courtesy of www.skins.be
tabbed app - it is dragthing (registered and worth it)
chat app - proteus (registered and even more worth it)


----------



## andrew_david_blair (Sep 27, 2003)

rtc,

this is the background image i used for the contact list:
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/images/desktops/yuji/untitled_1600.jpg

and this is the theme i used for the message view along with choosing the background colour to match the message view:
http://www.proteusx.com/extras/more.php?id=69

cheers!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Heh... I thought it was that girl from "Van Wilder" (that's the LAST TIME I trust National Lampoon). Never saw the American Pie movies (which she's in)


----------



## andrew_david_blair (Sep 27, 2003)

if i'm not mistaken, i think she was in van wilder too...don't remember if i saw it or not though...btw it's tara reid









as for dudes who love their cars, or are envious of others, check out the link www.skins.be , there's a link-tab to the car desktop pics...

peace, love and soul


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

And I think the tabs are Dragthing.

Bit Torrent... and Limewire.

Arrrrr....!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Phoebe, a moon of Saturn










Not Phoebe, a moon of Saturn


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's two thirds of a picture for TRIPLE displays!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Kewl. Looks like someone was inspired by Silent Running. Used to be one of my favourite movies.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I loved Silent Running. I remember seeing it in the cafeteria in Junior High **dates self**


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

still the best computer case ever. the g5 can't hold a candle to the g4 in the looks department.

the designer should have left the pin stripes off the front of the sawtooth though. it muddies up the design.


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 3, 2003)

> still the best computer case ever. the g5 can't hold a candle to the g4 in the looks department.


I'm glad I held out for the final generation G4. It was economical, does what I need, has room for 4 internal hard drives, with an external drive for portability (plenty of room and flexibility for video editing), two optical drives, and looks great!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Appearancewise, I like the Quicksilver (only three RAM slots though), then the Sawtooth, then the G5 (it does have a petty cool "Don't _BLANK_ with me, buddy!" look), then that stupid cheese grater (loud as hell) mis-matched MDD design, last.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I think the Quicksilver was by far the best looking G4, but I agree that the G5 is FAR TOO "cold" looking, design-wise.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

actually i do prefer the quicksilver design, now that i see it again.

i have the mdd sitting on my desk and i have to agree - it looks tacky with the chrome. kind of like a bling bling version of the g4. there's even a little clear plastic thing that protects the top speaker from curious fingers. it has holes drilled into it and the way it catches the light reminds me of a disco ball. tres gauche, if you ask me.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

In honour of the fifth birthday on the 31st of the Sawtooth Powermac (my sweet ol' gal), I assembled some press images of it into a dual desktop for myself.


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

I *knew* Macaholic was out there lurking!

Sure do miss ya' around here, Maca.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

By special request, here's the current desktop flavour I'm sportin' these days. A departure from my usual glassy stuff, inspired by this ga-ROOVY retro desktop pic I came across!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks, Croptop









Here's a current desktop of mine. Note how the Finder window's buttons are semispherical like the building in my desktop pic


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Macaholic, I love your varied desktops - very cool and creative. I have to ask, where did you get the iTunes equalizer shown in your second last desktop shot ...?

Thank you...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

http://mac.softpedia.com/public/cat/1/1-42.shtml


----------



## omerta (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is my desktop ... 










Enjoy...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Nice, omerta. Welcome to ehMac


----------



## omerta (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Macaholic! Hey, how did you get iTunes to look like that? I have been searching for level indicator/visualizer like that for a while. Can you let me know where you picked that up? BTW Nice look to your desktop too!! Brian Setzer is one of my faves as well .. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

here ya go:

http://mac.softpedia.com/public/cat/1/1-42.shtml


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

What the heck. It's been a LONG time since I posted a desktop pic.

Recently I have thought back to the Apollo moon program and just how much BALLS those guys had to do what they did. And how bloody large those Saturn V rockets were! Those things were THIRTY-SIX STORIES TALL! Check out the size of the cars and people in the picture on my left display!










I'm playing Gustav Holst's "The Planets" in iTunes. Both Holst and Debussy have to be the MOST ripped off of classical composers in modern film. The ending of Holst's "Mars" movement of The Planets was quoted almost exactly at the end of Star Wars when the Deathstar blows up.

Anyway, I was totally entertained by watching the iTunes visualizer called "Gaslight" (thanks, DigitalGary!) which is running in my screenshot be activated by the movement is Holst's Planets called "Mercury, The Winged Messenger". It's a treat to watch and listen to, because there are so many isolated lines in the music. So, the visualizer really dances around. Quite cool!


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Home sick for the last couple of days so I'm trying some silly low energy stuff that I haven't done before.
Here's my low tech desktop. OS9 of course, and full of junk. It aint cool, but it works for me.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

It's almost like a mosaic artwork in itself


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

omerta - where did you get that desktop picture from?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Here's the latest screenshot from my laptop:


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

MannyP Design -- how do you get that info under your drives/files to display?

Also, my desktop picture currently... 1024x768...


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Lars, in the Finder click on View>Show View Items and then click "show item info"

You can also get into it in the Finder by using Command-J


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

^ What he said.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Excellent.


----------



## omerta (Oct 19, 2004)

Lars, I picked up that picture from the following link: 

Desktop Images 

There are lots that I use from here other than the ones I take myself of course ..


----------



## Willem (Oct 4, 2004)

Omerta, Lars,
Where did you get that nifty weather report on your desktops from? Is that Panther only? And is it always cloudy in Waterloo and Halifax?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

It is called "Konfabulator"; a program that allows you to run little plugins (or "widgets" as they're called) on your desktop. There are tons of different widgets available. The weather one is part off the default installation. I use the weather one, plus a couple for displaying iTunes artwork and lyrics. Another very handy one allows drag-and-drop FTP transfer. Go to konfabulator.com


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Happy Halloween, everybody


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

One shot from the mountains in Kananaskis (mostly hidden by apps) and a nice foggy shot when home for thanksgiving in the Peace River valley


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Another one...


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

after i watched the movie


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, this thread hasn't seen the light of day for quite a while. Many previous desktop shots (including all of mine) are gone (Rogers switched to Yahoo! servers). But, here is my current dual LCD setup.


----------



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

a night off


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

hey adb, where'd you get those icons for your drives and stuff?


----------



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

gruegoo said:


> hey adb, where'd you get those icons for your drives and stuff?


http://www.deviantart.com/view/10843760/
cheers


----------



## AlephNull (Jan 28, 2005)

On my new mac mini, 3 days old .


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

gruegoo said:


> hey adb, where'd you get those icons for your drives and stuff?


Actually, the author's website is http://www.rad-e8.com/

http://www.deviantart.com is a repository for various artists. Another great source (and a little easier to navigate than deviantart.com) is http://www.interfacelift.com That's where I got Rad-e8's stuff.

All of my folders and system icons are of the "SNOW" collections from rad-e8. He's got several very complete and consistent collections of icons, differentiated by colour (G3 iMac candy colours, actually... and one "Tiger" themed collection). Check out my shot. I use them as system replacements (using an app called Candybar) but also for special folders in the Dock. Using folders from his different colour schemes can make different folders appear the same style -- but with different colours. It gives you a consistent look. It's almost like labeling the folders -- and yet the colour of the "label" (or folder icon) allows you to make a distinction between them in the Dock.

Like, if you drag a bunch of folders you created to the Dock but they all have standard system folder icons, you can't tell them apart unless you scrub your mouse along them in the Dock. This way, they appearance is unique (my system default colour is the SNOW Aqua). The red ones are the special ones. I'm even using TWO "Documents" folders from his collection: one is blue (the REAL documents folder) and the other red (or SNOW "Strawberry"). Same look, just a different colour for another folder of particular project documents.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

hey thanks for the replies adb and macaholic! my desktop looks prettier than before... although I'm still using the default wallpaper...

I'll up a pic once I uhhh pretty it up.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Here ya go :

I just switched!
Simple but all that I need..


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

It's been awhile so...

very simple fuzzy plant


----------



## DANdeMAN (Oct 20, 2006)

The pic is from the inside of my car..:heybaby: 
1680X1050 wallpaper here.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's my current desktop:


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Life Aquatic. This is a wreck on the north shore of Manitoulin Island.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's mine...


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

here's mine:










go vale!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

still trying to figure out how to change the front row icon...


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's mine:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> still trying to figure out how to change the front row icon...


To change your Front Row icon:
Copy a picture, then
Open the Applications folder > click once on the Front Row application > Cmd/Apple-I or File > Get Info > click on the icon and Cmd/Apple-I or Edit > Paste

Now to change your desktop:
Click the Apple upper left > System Preferences > Desktop & Screen Saver > Desktop panel > Choose a picture.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> To change your Front Row icon:
> Copy a picture, then
> Open the Applications folder > click once on the Front Row application > Cmd/Apple-I or File > Get Info > click on the icon and Cmd/Apple-I or Edit > Paste
> 
> ...


well that is how I changed the other icons but it doesn't seem to work with fromtrow.... Doesn't work when I try using Candybar either.

I actually like that apple desktop, I change my desktop once a week. But a good tip for those who were wondering how it's done!


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is my current desktop.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Thats really nice!

Where did you acquire it?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, that is quite nice.


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

I got it from InterfaceLIFT. Here's a link:
InterfaceLIFT Wallpaper: The Spectrum Of The Sky


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

This is my current for January. Leather Desktop with a wood dock.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

magnuscanadiana said:


> This is my current for January. Leather Desktop with a wood dock.


Where did you find that background


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

ender78 said:


> Where did you find that background


from deviantart.com a few months ago. There are about 4 different colours of the leather. It's VERY well done. I'd post a link but I don't have the address anymore.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

magnuscanadiana said:


> from deviantart.com a few months ago. There are about 4 different colours of the leather. It's VERY well done. I'd post a link but I don't have the address anymore.


Thanks found it on deviantart

Stratification on deviantART


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

I change my desktop about once every week or two, depending on what pics I have recently taken. This one is of my nephew waiting to re-enter his NCAA basketball game last weekend (in front of over 30,000 people).


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmmm nice shot, he's sitting in an interesting spot as well by blocking out the 'e-a-t' so the background spells 's-exchange.com'.....


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Niteshooter said:


> Hmmm nice shot, he's sitting in an interesting spot as well by blocking out the 'e-a-t' so the background spells 's-exchange.com'.....


Thanks for noticing that! I will have to point it out to him...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's what's on my secondary screen (scaled down for ehMac). I made this one myself using a pre-made background of Obama headlines from around the world, then topped it with my local paper's edition.

The design is FAR too busy to be used as a main desktop, but for those of us still pinching ourselves it's nice to look over to the less-used screen and see that image.

It's just about to be changed out for something else. About a week is all I can go without changing the desktops ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I too like to use shots I take myself. Here are two of the ones I am using recently, the Goldfinch when I need simple and the tracks when I need warmth.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

@ SINC
As a photographer, I LOVE your shot of the railway tracks. Great shot! It looks awesome on your desktop.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

KMPhotos said:


> @ SINC
> As a photographer, I LOVE your shot of the railway tracks. Great shot! It looks awesome on your desktop.


Help yourself if you would like to use it KMP. Here it is without the desktop:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

>



Sorry dude, but that's just toooooo over-the-top. Mac fanaticism comes to politics!


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

I snapped this one in our backyard a few years ago... I think it's my favorite photo (that i've taken)


----------



## danalicious (Nov 16, 2008)

The lights of my life....


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

InterfaceLIFT is the best source for wallpaper, I have found. I like to keep my desktop nice and tidy, too. Cluttered docks give me headaches. Thank god for the folder side, sure serves as a great app launcher.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Funny how this thread pops up every so often. I've been around long enough to see the original thread start up. I feel old.

Here's mine, with a custom background image I made for my company. Apparently I use my desktop more than most people... lots of icons on mine  Doesn't help that I have 5 hard drives though.









Large image

A7


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Yes, that's a blackfly on the windscreen ... I'm flying right seat, going home for the day in this photo from 2008. You can click the image for a slightly better version; thumbnails have a limited colour palatte.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

SINC: Great shot!

Macaholic: As I said in my post, it's too busy for a main desktop. Obama may not mean a lot to you, but for some people his inauguration represented a day they've been waiting for for 44+ years. Forget the politics, it was a special moment.

Danalicious: You have a two-headed child??

a7mc: you know that's a cupcake and not a hotcake, right? Hotcake is another term for pancake. Otherwise, cool.

DDKD: Nice!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

chas_m said:


> a7mc: you know that's a cupcake and not a hotcake, right? Hotcake is another term for pancake. Otherwise, cool.


Yeah, I'm fully aware of what hotcakes are. But a logo with a pancake is kinda lame. And "Cupcakes New Media" is equally lame. So I used a bit of creative license. It's more based on the expression "selling like hotcakes", which is less about actual hotcakes, and mostly derived from having baked goods (cakes) so tasty that people buy them right out of the oven (hot). 

I'm more curious why people feel the need to point that out every time. 

A7


----------



## danalicious (Nov 16, 2008)

chas_m said:


> SINC: Great shot!
> 
> Danalicious: You have a two-headed child??



:lmao:
I never thought of it that way - thanks for being observant - it sometimes feels like I have a two-headed child instead of two devilish boys!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

I like to change the desktop a lot and to use picture that we take ourselves. Each is a reminder of some moment.... Currently I have 'wild turkeys in stubble'. Not the greatest photo in the world but that isn't the point. My computer is a private place and rarely does anyone else see my desktop. This was a magic moment.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

chas_m said:


> Macaholic: As I said in my post, it's too busy for a main desktop. Obama may not mean a lot to you, but for some people his inauguration represented a day they've been waiting for for 44+ years. Forget the politics, it was a special moment.


Given that I have never taken part in a political discussion here, and given that we have never met, I would say that you have no idea as to my political views. As it turns out you have mistakenly assumed that I am either conservative or racist. 

Wrong on both counts.

You have no ideas what Obama means to me.

That desktop pic is just so.... overwhelming -- but my post was a joke, anyway.

How you could have assumed that I was making an anti-Obama statement in my post escapes me...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Today's magic moment comes from Sept 2007, New Hampshire Motor Speedway.







That's me in the red and white 9 car accelerating down the pit lane out into turn one of the 1 mile oval. The better I stay 2-3 carlengths (no more, no less) off the bumper of the instructor and in the groove, the faster we go. Got best of class @ 120*m*ph. Remember the straight is just ~1/6th of a mile and you have to get it into and round the next turn and the turns are pretty much 180 degrees and not let the instructor get too much of a jump getting out onto the next straight - at these speeds it is hard to catch back up... Skill and nerve and full throttle thundering 650hp V8s.... all on a beautiful clear windless New England early autumn day, leaves just beginning to turn. Magic! :clap:

Edit: Just being able to sustain these speeds legally was a thrill in itself. I felt completely safe throughout.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I change my desktop image every couple of days; this is what's currently up. I downloaded this image a few years ago... from where, I can't remember. Looks quite nice at full size.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

*rgray,*



rgray said:


> I like to change the desktop a lot and to use picture that we take ourselves. Each is a reminder of some moment.... Currently I have 'wild turkeys in stubble'. Not the greatest photo in the world but that isn't the point. My computer is a private place and rarely does anyone else see my desktop. This was a magic moment.
> View attachment 6846



lol. i agree.

that reminds me when i was in new york city in april and i saw a wild turkey wandering the business district. it was a hilarious moment in my life. i'm laughing just thinking about it. i just set it to my desktop:


----------

